# Water quality question



## devong (May 30, 2008)

Have had my sw 47g tank almost 2 mths now. Got a d goby couple weeks back, he kicks up a lot of the sand and makes the water a little dusty, plsu I think the emperor 400 filter i have on there creates a bunch of little bubbles, so it is not as my lfs tanks, which I know they have high tech systems, but is there any way for me to solve these 2 issues. I do not have a skimmer on there yet, but will get one, will this help any once on?

Also is it normal to get sand build up on the side walls, most likely again from the d goby. And i dont want to get rid of him, he is a god cleaner, and really cool to watch, especially when he grabs my hermit crabs and throws them out his home. thanks for any help


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you using dry aragonite sand, or did you use live sand? I ask because the dry aragonite sand can contain high amounts of particulate dust. The dry sands need to be rinsed thoroughly before use. If you are using dry sand that has not been rinsed properly, this can also cause buildup on the glass. 

You may also want to look into having your calcium and magnesium levesls tested. While it's unlikely on such a new system, low magnesium levels coupled with calcium maintenance, can lead to excess calcium precipitation.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

SKAustin said:


> Are you using dry aragonite sand, or did you use live sand? I ask because the dry aragonite sand can contain high amounts of particulate dust. The dry sands need to be rinsed thoroughly before use. If you are using dry sand that has not been rinsed properly, this can also cause buildup on the glass.
> 
> You may also want to look into having your calcium and magnesium levesls tested. While it's unlikely on such a new system, low magnesium levels coupled with calcium maintenance, can lead to excess calcium precipitation.


Thanks for the response, I have live sand, 2 kinds, a fine kind and what looks like crushed shells or coral. I will get it tested.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, get a protein skimmer as soon as possible. Do you have live rock? If you plan to, then the Emperor will serve no function on your aquarium. The Emperor unit is designed to break down organic waste, with an end product of Nitrate. In a marine system you do not want Nitrates. 

The protein skimmer will directly remove the organic waste without breaking it down into Nitrate. The live rock will aid the skimmer by breaking down the left over organics, with an end product of Nitrogen Gas, which is non-toxic and leaves the system naturally. Nitrates stay much lower, saving you valuable money in water changes and potential live stock loss.

A skimmer should be the first thing you buy when setting up a saltwater aquarium. Not an afterthought.

On a 47 gallon tank you can find an adequate skimmer on e-bay for about $100.


----------

